# LH surge length?



## itsnowmyturn

So after getting confused on another thread I thought I would do a little internet research into how long the LH surge lasted and found some people having 3-4 day positive results, some people got positives for 2 days then a negative and then a positive again.....also people seem to be saying that your temp spikes the day AFTER ovulation so my question is how do you no when you ovulate? :wacko:

My other question is how long do the LH surges normally last and when do you ovulate....is it 24-36 hours after the first positive or is it 24-36 hours after the first negative after positives......buuuuut then what happens if you get another positive??? :dohh:

Man I though this ovulation lark would be easy for an intelligent girl like me but it all seems so confusing :shrug:


----------



## mara16jade

I normally get 2-3 positives in a row and then they go negative. I've never had it go positive again.

And I almost always get a dip before the temp spike. :)
And that dip is usually when I get the cross hairs on FF that I actually O'd.

Once you see the positive and the temp spike, its a general rule that 18-36 hours later you can drop the egg.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I though u only temp spiked the day after ovulation therefore a temp spike would mean uv missed ovulation (thats what I read elsewhere anyway.....this system seems as much hit and miss as any other I might as well hump every other day except during af lol......

so when you get 3 positives in a row when would you ovulate, XX hours after first positive or XX hours after last positive??? 

Can having sex in your TWW affect the chances of the egg implanting?


----------



## mara16jade

Some women don't get a dip before the spike, but I almost always do.

I've never heard of any issues with implantation from dtd during the tww.

Here is what FF says:

You have recorded a positive OPK result on your chart. Ovulation Prediction Kits detect a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) in your urine. This is last hormone to peak before ovulation. In most cases, you can expect to ovulate the day following your positive OPK result. You may, however, ovulate later the same day, or the following day.

To maximize your conception chances, keep considering yourself as fertile for several days after seeing a positive OPK result. If you are also checking your temperature and cervical fluid, consider yourself fertile until you also see a sustained thermal shift and cervical fluid has dried up.

OPKs tell you that ovulation is likely imminent and you are most fertile. In most cases, ovulation soon follows after a positive OPK result. A positive OPK result, however, does not indicate ovulation with certainty, nor does it pinpoint your ovulation day to within a narrow timeframe. Only your temperature sign which reflects a rise of progesterone after ovulation, will confirm and pinpoint ovulation for you.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks, I will test but I think Il go with the bd every other day to be on safe side


----------



## Hollynesss

One thing that throws a lot of people off with OPKs (myself included when I first started!) is that to be a true positive, the test line must be just as dark or darker than the control line. A line lighter than the control line is not yet a true positive and is not considered your LH spike. I used to think this whole conception thing was so easy, haha! :)


----------



## babyzoe

Hollynesss said:


> One thing that throws a lot of people off with OPKs (myself included when I first started!) is that to be a true positive, the test line must be just as dark or darker than the control line. A line lighter than the control line is not yet a true positive and is not considered your LH spike. I used to think this whole conception thing was so easy, haha! :)

What she said.

If people say they are getting 4 days in positives in a row, it's user error. Many people see a line and think it's positive but the existence of a line is not always a positive. LH surges should last for 2 days at most. If they last longer than that, take a pregnancy test bc you'd likely be pregnany (OPKs will turn positive when you're pregnant). I'm not sure about getting two positives in one cylce, I think that happened to me when my first came of of birth control but I'm not sure. Bodies do weird things!

In any case, once you get a positive, ovulation occurs 24-36 hours from the FIRST positive -- well, technically, the beginning of the surge, which is why it's important to keep testing until it goes negative again (you need to know when the surge began and ended) so if you get two positives days in a row, by the second day you have probably already ovulated.

I can't provide any input on the temperature spike though because I don't chart, but I hope the above info helped.


----------

